# Storing different coloured gulps together



## kayakity-yak (May 31, 2007)

Gday yakkers 
Just wondering if I was to buy a tub of gulp with all the juice, can I throw a whole bunch of different coloured gulps in the one tub? I just vaguely remember hearing that you weren't supposed to do that with placcies because the colours leach out and taint them all. What do you guys do?


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Yep as above but also have found the gulp tub leaks too much. Found a tall tumbler type tupperware container with a great screw on lid at K-mart. Fits just right in the hobie drink holder. A couple of winds of electricians tape around the base and it is very secure in there and because it's tall you can fit the longer 7" gulps in there no probs.

Cheers.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWR5rolYAABHfgAAQQGHYEhCRUAo/594gIABoRGo0aDQHoh6QDagao09QMNRkAaAYmU4CpnMvkSKJGtmcibu94QHSZ+MQIIHga6GtFS1WmWILsZcxD01R69EH0rR0iEkJkFC8Ni41hiqx9ImOBiewyDTL8XckU4UJAea6JWA=


----------



## 123SHARKY123 (Jan 15, 2008)

hi guys nothing to do with mixing but was at the tackle store (again) & i saw a clear container with a strainer inside it your gulps sit in the strainer imulsified when you want a gulp you lift the strainer pick your gulp that way you don't have to put hand inside and soak it thought it was a good idea


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

123SHARKY123 said:


> hi guys nothing to do with mixing but was at the tackle store (again) & i saw a clear container with a strainer inside it your gulps sit in the strainer imulsified when you want a gulp you lift the strainer pick your gulp that way you don't have to put hand inside and soak it thought it was a good idea


Sounds like something mum used to use in the fridge for keeping beetroot or olives. Kind of like using a coffee plunger in reverse. All the beetroot or olives sit on top of the plunger/strainer in their juices and when you need some you pull up the plunger out of the juice. Could probably get them in the kitchen section of stores.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> No probs at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Red have you tried putting used ones back in. I know that you cant put used ones back in the packet but I was thinking if they are fully immersed in the juice maybe they wont go off.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWc3AJAEAADhfgAAQUOWAAgGhEAo///+wMAETaBE01MjTNQABoAAIpmRppT1PakaA9JoeptE0CUII0GlHtTakeTUHqHlC+DQ6oNrrWrSh7PDFpomuN0QyLvKcQeNQsL2AYMEXAKxFTbvK/ZgHNIIpCrpIripuIua1pCck4AbPyjWBrgHrqsiEIIcJ0zcXxfuvNncbsHW8Q9F3U5WrDkEknAGwgH0+5nMEiVKWzIRf4KDakqCNbXAwOK4EVOcZjhZUYW1Ga4YVEmvFWzgiXYvrPS/msh6TbKcy17rKZPKFEopNWkzIoebOp8Skli9KVmdilIFywUPfrS+bd2q4ZysbNTrPAWWDosxrLJ0Wi5XaEbEDyli4tifudv8PiS2M0jiRysBdkUfN5+T/xdyRThQkM3AJAEA=


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> GoneFishn said:
> 
> 
> > Red have you tried putting used ones back in. I know that you cant put used ones back in the packet but I was thinking if they are fully immersed in the juice maybe they wont go off.
> ...


I should have said standard Gulps in the packets but I think you knew what I was on about. I'm going to experiment with a bit of the juice from the Alive and one Alive Gulp and a used Standard Gulp, see what happens over the next few weeks.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

GoneFishn said:


> I should have said standard Gulps in the packets but I think you knew what I was on about. I'm going to experiment with a bit of the juice from the Alive and one Alive Gulp and a used Standard Gulp, see what happens over the next few weeks.


I have both std gulps and gulp alive (both new and used) immersed in Gulp juice ( in a container similar to the one Red uses) - and they seem to be ok. No colour problems or fuzz.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

solatree said:


> GoneFishn said:
> 
> 
> > I should have said standard Gulps in the packets but I think you knew what I was on about. I'm going to experiment with a bit of the juice from the Alive and one Alive Gulp and a used Standard Gulp, see what happens over the next few weeks.
> ...


Thanks solatree, just one question, do you rinse the standard gulps in fresh water first or off the hook and into the juice.


----------



## 123SHARKY123 (Jan 15, 2008)

i dont know the brand the container is but it was around $13 maybe you can get it from a kitchen shop it fitted a the big gulp container


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

GoneFishn said:


> Thanks solatree, just one question, do you rinse the standard gulps in fresh water first or off the hook and into the juice.


I take em straight off the hook and into the juice. Seems ok so far.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

solatree said:


> GoneFishn said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks solatree, just one question, do you rinse the standard gulps in fresh water first or off the hook and into the juice.
> ...


I do the same, heaps of different standard and Alive gulps all stored together for about 6 months and there is nothing wrong with them.
Off topic, i noticed today that Berkley have released mixed tubs of Alive's, didnt have a good look but from what i saw there was 3 or 4 different colours in each tub.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Worst... Tubs... Ever!

New tubs look even worse, mixed shapes / styles or just colours Craig?


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Just colours mixed, the ones i saw were 3" minnows and had Pumpkinseed, smelt, and 1 or 2 others that im not sure of names.
They had mixed 4" minnows as well.


----------

